# George Brown College Acceptance ?



## bigpotato (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking about sending an application to George Brown college for Culinary Management, as well as Culinary Skills, and I am wondering what the acceptance rate is? I'm aware that it is a very good program so it might be competitive. Has anyone ever been refused ?

Thanks!


----------



## sacrelicious (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure - I just sent my application in, apparently the deadline for early application was Feb 1 and from now on its first come first serve. From what I understand from talking to people on the phone, its one of thier more popular programs but it doesn't fill up immediately, so you may still have a chance for September if you get on it soon.


----------



## xrazaww (Feb 4, 2011)

I send out an application around late January, however, I got my acceptance on the 1st day of February, Kinda surprised though


----------



## abhijit10 (Jan 24, 2011)

HI I've just got acceptance letter from George BROWN for Baking and pastry arts mgmt program for sept 2011 intake.I sent my application to GBC on 14th jan.Dont waste your time just thinking about you will get into GBC or not.I would advise you JUST DO IT !!!!


----------



## darkhorse (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm currently a student at George Brown. I started in January and was able to get into the culinary management 2 year program.  It was fairly easy for me to get in.  My opinion is that it is one of the more popular programs in that college but as long as you have your high school diploma you should be good to go.  If you did not have high grades from high school, they will just make you write an assessment test to measure your academic skill in english and math.  If you place poorly on those then they will just make you take the most basic english and math courses in the curriculum and you will have to take the more advanced levels later. 

However, I believe getting into the 2nd year of culinary management is not so easy and there may be a waiting list. But that's a story for another time.

Good luck to you and I wish you well in your future culinary career.

Regarding the class demographic, you will be surprised just how wide a range of people will be in your program.  There are students fresh out of high school, to arts degree students, to adults who have decided on a career change to retirees who just have an enormous passion for cooking.


----------



## mumu1011 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi,abhijit10, I am freshman of the George Brown College this year,I am taking the same program as you(Baking and Pastry Arts Mgmt H113)I wanna ask you if  you order the textbook yet?


----------



## mumu1011 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi,abhijit10, I am freshman of the George Brown College this year,I am taking the same program as you(Baking and Pastry Arts Mgmt H113)I wanna ask you if  you order the textbook yet?


----------

